
Why Beginning Programmers Should Use “Git” - javascriptworks
https://javascript.works-hub.com/learn/why-beginning-programmers-should-use-git-16586
======
askvictor
I've attempted to use git with my students learning to code, and for the most
part, the workflow is too complicated, even with GUI tools. The mental load
that it adds is quite high when there is already a massive load of learning
the basics of programming and/or a new language. That said, I still think it's
vitally important to learn revision management from quite early on, I just
haven't yet found the right tools for it.

~~~
javascriptworks
I’ve found it’s best to start using best practice from the beginning. It’s a
lot to take on initially but easier that changing your practice down the
line...and a lot more employable!

------
oweiler
No. They will probably struggle enough with programming alone. There's nothing
more frustration then not being able to finish your assignment because you've
messed up your repository.

------
dkpoulsen
It is ridiculous that isn't even a subject in most universities.

------
benjsross
Interesting take. Maybe too challenging at an early stage?

